

What would happen if you put your hand in the Large Hadron Collider - ecaron
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NMqPT6oKJ8

======
ecaron
Short answer: They don't know.

Longer answer. It won't be good, but it might not kill you - probably won't
give you superpowers. But nobody's going to let you try anyway.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1725592>

